# Jump start on apprenticeship books.



## T.J. (Apr 3, 2012)

I have picked up some books to try to study up on some vocabulary and some basics to try to get a "jump-start" on my apprenticeship, which (with fingers crossed) will start after selections this July. 

Here are the books that I picked up at the library. Is there anything (book or otherwise) that anybody can SPECIFICALLY recommend me researching for apprenticeship in the meantime? 

I have wired my guitars, and I also wired a car wiring harness for a 69 super beetle for my cousin that he was rebuilding from schematics and from scratch. So I can reason and logic my way through alot of things but I really want to stand out and show my dedication in my apprenticeship if selected.

So, any recommendations? 
This is a real thread btw, I'm honestly seeking advice.

























I realize that the last one looks stupid but I figured hey, what the heck, might have some useful information.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Since you want to do your apprenticeship for Cletis, you won't need any books or learning material at all. He doesn't use a code book. :no:


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

T.J. said:


> This is a real thread btw, I'm honestly seeking advice.


Code blue?:whistling2:


----------



## T.J. (Apr 3, 2012)

*seriously*

Is there any specific book that would be good for an apprentice to read while he is waiting to be accepted?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Those books are written for homeowners. Trying to learn electrical from them would be like learning how to perform brain surgery from a first-aid kit manual.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

When I started my apprenticeship I knew as much about electrical work as I did about astrophysics (which is to say, not very much). I went into it completely blind, but with ambition and motivation to succeed. I studied diligently, did all my homework, asked questions, worked hard. Finally, 4 years and some change later, I completed the program. I am now a licensed Journeyman electrician in two states, and a licensed Electrical Administrator in one. I'm steadily employed, haven't been hungry or had rough times in the last 7 years. I have also been teaching an apprenticeship class for the last two years.

All of this is totally amazing to me because I still don't know s**t about electrical work.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

T.J. said:


> Is there any specific book that would be good for an apprentice to read while he is waiting to be accepted?


 
I highly recommend "The Brothers Karamazov" By Dostoevsky. Or any of his works really. In addition to helping you pass the time, they will pose to you some deep questions that may occupy your mind while you slave away at the semingly menial yet necessary jobs you _will_ be tasked with as an apprentice.

Relax. You will learn what you need to on the job. You will need to first learn it "their way". You will, with your inquiring mind, be presented with a myriad of topics to go home and research every day if you so wish. 

Good luck!


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

T.J. said:


> Is there any specific book that would be good for an apprentice to read while he is waiting to be accepted?


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Peter D said:


>


Thats a dumb book.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

erics37 said:


> All of this is totally amazing to me because I still don't know s**t about electrical work.



It shows. :laughing:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

stuiec said:


> I highly recommend "The Brothers Karamazov" By Dostoevsky. Or any of his works really. In addition to helping you pass the time, they will pose to you some deep questions that may occupy your mind while you slave away at the semingly menial yet necessary jobs you _will_ be tasked with as an apprentice.


Crime and Punishment is one of my favorites.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Peter D said:


> It shows. :laughing:


You're sassy :brows:


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

erics37 said:


> Crime and Punishment is one of my favorites.


Have you read The House of the Dead? Based on his actual experience while jammed up in a siberian prison. I need to start another book.


----------



## T.J. (Apr 3, 2012)

480sparky said:


> Those books are written for homeowners. Trying to learn electrical from them would be like learning how to perform brain surgery from a first-aid kit manual.


That's what I initially thought but still figured it might be worthwhile.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

erics37 said:


> You're sassy :brows:



Who, me? :brows:


----------



## T.J. (Apr 3, 2012)

erics37 said:


> When I started my apprenticeship I knew as much about electrical work as I did about astrophysics (which is to say, not very much). I went into it completely blind, but with ambition and motivation to succeed. I studied diligently, did all my homework, asked questions, worked hard. Finally, 4 years and some change later, I completed the program. I am now a licensed Journeyman electrician in two states, and a licensed Electrical Administrator in one. I'm steadily employed, haven't been hungry or had rough times in the last 7 years. I have also been teaching an apprenticeship class for the last two years.
> 
> All of this is totally amazing to me because I still don't know s**t about electrical work.


Yeah, I'm totally amped up about this chance. I'm excited to learn some good stuff. I have my mind set on this goal.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

stuiec said:


> Have you read The House of the Dead? Based on his actual experience while jammed up in a siberian prison. I need to start another book.


I have not read that. It's been a few years since I read Crime and Punishment too. I've been into classic sci fi lately :thumbup:



Peter D said:


> Who, me? :brows:


Yes you.



Peter D said:


> Couldn't be!


Then who?



Everyone said:


> Who stole the cookies from the cookie jar?


----------



## T.J. (Apr 3, 2012)

stuiec said:


> I highly recommend "The Brothers Karamazov" By Dostoevsky. Or any of his works really. In addition to helping you pass the time, they will pose to you some deep questions that may occupy your mind while you slave away at the semingly menial yet necessary jobs you _will_ be tasked with as an apprentice.
> 
> Relax. You will learn what you need to on the job. You will need to first learn it "their way". You will, with your inquiring mind, be presented with a myriad of topics to go home and research every day if you so wish.
> 
> Good luck!


I'm sure that even though they may seem menial there is a reason in the grand scheme of things. I like learning new things and solving problems, I have a pretty analytical mind naturally anyway. Yeah, this will definitely be the career I've been looking for.

Might have to check out that book sometime btw.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

So Cletis.....err......T.J...how is the weather in Ohio?


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

erics37 said:


> Yes you.
> 
> 
> 
> Then who?


must have been Zombies...

View attachment 13654


----------



## T.J. (Apr 3, 2012)

*materials and parts*

OK, what about something that would give me a head start on materials and the likes? It seems like I saw a thread on here a while back about that but I can't find it now. 

How about a thread on commonly used materials? That way apprentices could come on here and learn some terms. You know, like a picture of a part and the name next to it. I know that there are pictures EVERYWHERE on this forum, but I mean a specific thread just with a list of commonly used materials and parts helpful for apprentices.
:001_huh:

Good idea or no?:blink:

Or just a catalog somewhere?


----------



## T.J. (Apr 3, 2012)

Peter D said:


> So Cletis.....err......T.J...how is the weather in Ohio?



http://www.weather.com/weather/right-now/USOH0188:1

you tell me.:whistling2:



stuiec said:


> must have been Zombies...
> 
> View attachment 13654


Nice.:thumbup: Now that's how you train kids for the zombie apocalypse. I need one.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

T.J. said:


> http://www.weather.com/weather/right-now/USOH0188:1
> 
> you tell me.:whistling2:


You even got the city right. :thumbup:


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

T.J. said:


> Nice.:thumbup: Now that's how you train kids for the zombie apocalypse. I need one.


It would make a good salsa bowl if you ask me.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

stuiec said:


> It would make a good salsa bowl if you ask me.


I want the slippers.


----------



## user8640521 (Jan 17, 2009)

T.J. said:


> Is there any specific book that would be good for an apprentice to read while he is waiting to be accepted?


ugly's electrical references, by george v. hart.

you can get it at home desperate for $10, in the electrical tools department.


----------



## user8640521 (Jan 17, 2009)

T.J. said:


> Yeah, I'm totally amped up about this chance. I'm excited to learn some good stuff. I have my mind set on this goal.


seriously?

ok, a book about attitude would be my suggestion. you are enthusiastic,
that's good. a lot of what you will be doing the first year will be donkey
work. the fun fades.

actually caring about what you are working on is probably the single
biggest thing to learn. a large part of what we do could be taught to
a blind dog with a note in it's mouth.

if you read one book, i'd make it 
"zen and the art of motorcycle maintenance", by robert m. persig.

depending on what apprenticeship you are participating in, they will
have a book list. most of the stuff is dated. the apprenticeship in
my area is still using some of the same books i used 35 years ago.

breath in, breath out, go get a copy of zen, and find out how to 
create quality in whatever you do.

this isn't a bull**** reply. i'm serious.

"if you watch a craftsman whose work is excellent, you will notice
that he is following no one set path. the work at hand determines
his actions, and his actions shape the work, and both are constantly
changing, until the work is perfect at the moment he is at peace."

-zen and the art......


----------



## T.J. (Apr 3, 2012)

stuiec said:


> It would make a good salsa bowl if you ask me.


Or spaghetti bowl....



erics37 said:


> I want the slippers.


Ah...more training accessories. Keep the kids from being afraid of stupid ole zombies.



FulThrotl said:


> ugly's electrical references, by george v. hart.
> 
> you can get it at home desperate for $10, in the electrical tools department.


Thank you, that's what I'm talking about. Just did a quick search online about this book. But does it show like junction boxes and different types of wire or is it more like code and calculations.


----------



## T.J. (Apr 3, 2012)

*positive attitude?*



FulThrotl said:


> seriously?
> 
> ok, a book about attitude would be my suggestion. you are enthusiastic,
> that's good. a lot of what you will be doing the first year will be donkey
> ...


Please remember, I'm in my 30's. I'm not the most naive of people. I know it's gonna be hard work, I'm no stranger to hard work. I grew up on a farm in the mountains. I know zen like it's my cou-zen. :jester:


----------



## Geoff C (May 26, 2010)

Get practical electrical wiring. Good basic info to get you started so you dont feel so green.


----------



## T.J. (Apr 3, 2012)

*This?*



Geoff C said:


> Get practical electrical wiring. Good basic info to get you started so you dont feel so green.


You mean this?

http://www.electriciantalk.com/atta...ump-start-apprenticeship-books-may02_0003.jpg

That was on my original post. So I'm gonna continue to read through that and also grab a copy of Ugly's and I guess start reading some Russian authored books as well to keep my mind occupied. 

Thanks again everyone. 
Love this site for many reasons, not just the information, but the people here are pretty cool and entertaining as well.


----------

